# Home caned Salsa?



## olecrosseyes (Oct 31, 2010)

I just got through pulling my peppers.

They are Poblano, Yellow Wax Hungarian and Jalapeños (Holy Mole, Spanish Spice, Mucho Nacho). 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






My question is, as I’ve never made salsa before, do you have one that you like?

Anyone got any favorite recipes for a mild to medium salsa?

I would like even the ones that have fruit in them as well.

Would you all please post the quantities and how to process them for long term storage? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hey guys and gals Thanks a whole bunch in advance!


----------



## bbally (Oct 31, 2010)

Roast the peppers, remove the skins and seeds,  2 TBSP of lime juice to each 2 cups of peppers, 1/4 cup of fresh cilantro leaves for each two cups of peppers.

Pulse in food processor until finely chopped.

Taste, adjust.... then heat to 140 F and hold for 15 mnutes.

Depending on size of family at home, can in half pints, pints, or 1.5 pint jars.  Boil bath 20 minutes.

You can also go purchase some Tomatillias to add to this.  Keep the ratio the same only measure the peppers and roast tomatillias together.

Garlic can be added as well.  But add it to the salsa prior to heating it.


----------



## meateater (Oct 31, 2010)

If your talking salsa for dipping with chips I like it simple. Jalapenos or Serranos "prefered" onion, cilantro, tomatoes, and some salt. No less no more. I like this brand a lot and since I don't have a garden it's my go to salsa. Olay!  Admin: We need a avatar with a sombrero!


----------



## big guy (Oct 31, 2010)

Salsa

4 ½ lbs(4 qts). ripe tomatoes, scalded, peeled and chopped

3 mild green chilies chopped

1 large Spanish onion chopped

1 green pepper chopped

1 red pepper chopped

3-6 fresh jalapeno peppers chopped

5 ½ oz.   Can tomato paste

¾ cup white vinegar

¼ cup brown sugar

1 Tbs. coarse salt

2 tsp. Paprika

2 cloves garlic minced


  


Combine all ingredients in a non-aluminum pot bring to a boil simmer for 60 minutes spoon off the watery liquid on top and discard, then stir,repeat until desired thickness is reached. Tests for hotness add more jalapenos if needed. Pack into hot sterilized jars and seal. Makes 10 250 ml jars


  


For mild use only 3 jalapeno and no other chilies


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 1, 2010)

Your recipe sounds good I might even have to make some soon.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Nov 3, 2010)

You guys are giving me some thoughts on the recipes and bbally on the processing.

  

Anyone else got some input? 

  

My peppers are hanging in a top open plastic grocery bag now ( picked them when I got home last Saturday) and I'm getting nervous about their sustainability!! 

Looking for a bit more help yet, Please!

Thank You. :)


----------



## wildflower (Nov 4, 2010)

mom passed away this year at 92 but it was not from the salsa,  been making this for 20 years and will till the day I die
[h1]Jim Roberts Salsa[/h1]
6 cups chopped tomatoes

1 cup chopped onion

½ cup chopped jalapeno hot peppers

2 to 3 T ground cumin seed

1 T oregano

1 T minced garlic

1 T salt

¼ cup 5% acidity vinegar

2 T sugar

Blanch and peal tomatoes, chop to desired consistency in food processor

Boil 30 minutes

Put in pint jars and put on hot lids and rings

Turn upside down to help seal

Makes 3 pints, (I normally X4 this and cook it in a big soup pot)



My 85-year-old mother eats this batch.  The more peppers the hotter it gets, I use 11/2 cups of jalapenos per 6 cups tomatoes (hotter than HELL) also dependent on the type pepper used, experiment. I use the food processor for chopping up everything.


----------



## athabaskar (Nov 4, 2010)

Just like chili, I've never used a recipe to make salsa. I have a couple dozen pints and a few quarts laid up right now. What everyone has said is solid advice. I might add that corn and black beans are good in it too, as well as the cilantro bbally mentioned.

By the way, I ate at a local Mexican restaurant yesterday and they offered a really interesting fresh salsa. It was made entirely of uncooked ingredients and, while thin and runny, it was very tasty.


----------



## kevink (Nov 16, 2010)

These recipes all look very good.  I will probably consult this page the next time I decide to can salsa.

I may be a heartless sinner but I use canned tomatoes.  I buy the huge cans on the bottom shelf of peeled tomatoes.  I also am not a huge fan of chunky salsa, so I pulse all of my veggies in the food processor to get a consistency much like a marinara sauce.  I add a little bit of the liquid from the tomato can, but only when it needs it.  Once you have gotten everything in the pot, bring it to a boil then simmer a good while.  I don't follow this exactly but my general process is one of those giant cans(128 oz) of tomatoes to about two medium size onions(usually use sweet yellow) and 4 or so garlic cloves.  I add tomato paste for smooth texture, jalapenos, salt and pepper, and different spices as it needs.  I also add what I consider to be my secret ingredient, which is sriracha sauce.  It will impart a delicious and interesting flavor to your salsa that has left my friends saying that they love it but it is unlike any other salsa theyve ever had.  The nice thing about using the pureed vegetables is you can accurately gauge what it needs.  I dont know what it is but i have just always preferred a nice thick smooth salsa rather than chunky.  This process is also very forgiving, since you just play with these ingredients until you arrive at your preferred taste and texture.  Fun too!

Once you have it all figured out and you are simmering for awhile, and youre happy with it, continue cooking a bit (i would say i probably simmer it for 2 or 3 hours) and take it off the heat.  At this point, i add finely chopped cilantro and then you're ready to can!  Run all your cans through the dishwasher, fill them up, wipe the rim, put tops on and screw lids until just tight, not as far as it will go, then since I don't have a proper canning pot I boil water in the biggest pot i have and place a metal pot lid in the bottom of it to set the jars on so they're not sitting on the bottom of the pot right atop the burner.  Boil for 20 minutes, then set them on the counter and let cool.  Voila.

Good luck!!


----------



## athabaskar (Nov 16, 2010)

kevink, I'm liking your process. I use canned tomatoes for most everything anymore. However, (seeing you are in Dallas), you might pop over to the farmer's market when the tomatoes are at their summer peak. I believe shed #1 is the one with the local growers. They have what they call #2 grade tomatoes in large boxes under the tables. They aren't the prettiest, but they are still very good at a good price. Don't be afraid to haggle. They want to sell them. It's a little more prep work, but the flavor is great. I like Lemley's. Betty's is good too.


----------



## kevink (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the tip athabaskar!  Now i have an entirely new reason to look forward to summer.  Do you peel the fresh tomatoes, or just give them a rough chop and into the processor?


----------



## buzzy (Nov 20, 2010)

They all look like good salsa recipes but to keep in line with this site here is something I tried this year. I halfed my tomatoes & pepper then put them in the smoker for 2 hrs (just a hint of smoke) before making salsa with them. Nobody could figure out what that taste was until I told them. Even had a few people ask for the recipe. It was a big hit. Will be doing this again next year.


----------



## athabaskar (Nov 29, 2010)

kevink said:


> Thanks for the tip athabaskar!  Now i have an entirely new reason to look forward to summer.  Do you peel the fresh tomatoes, or just give them a rough chop and into the processor?




I used to just rough chop them, but lately I've been skinning them first. The skins tend to roll up and look ugly in the salsa if left on. Poach them for about a minute in boiling water, then drop them into some ice water. The skins just slip off after that.


----------

